# Just returned from Aruba



## AmyL4408 (Jan 29, 2007)

We just spent 1 week at the Ocean Club in a 1BR   


First of all,  loved the Island!!   We really enjoyed our time driving around, and especially grocery shopping!


Not so much in love with the Ocean Club or the Surf Club!!


No offense intended, I have never been to New York, but I think now I might have experienced it.    I think 99% of the guests at the 3 Marriotts were from New York!    Lots of Jewish people too.


The first day,  I thought we were going to die of shock.     Kids running around unattended......        We couldn't get near the pool or bar.      We ended up going to the beach (I hate sand).    There was a woman under a palapa right near us with a baby in a stroller.   She actually left the baby in the stroller and went to the pool with her other child!!      I think that every couple must have had at least 3 children with them.  


The beach seems to be a problem.    I thought the resorts were not sharing beach?    Well the surf club beach is so small, and no nice view or area to swim.      So all those blue towel people would come and sit at the Ocean Club beach.       I thought there was a 2 hour rule on chairs & palapas?   In one week I didn't see even ONE persons things moved.     Lots of open palapas,  but they were all marked reserved,  no people at them even at Noon.


I might exchange to go back someday with my daughter.   Because I do like the Island, and the weather.       


Is it always a mini-New York?    Always a million kids running around?



When the surf club is finally finished how many people would be there when full?    We figure there must be a couple thousand between the 3 Marriotts.



So in review...

Loved the Island
Not so much Loved the Marriotts


----------



## AmyL4408 (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh and we did not take a Surf Club presentation tour....


A man named Fernando called me every day for the first 3 days, asking if we wanted to make an appointment.   When I finally decided we would do it,  he was gone for the rest of the week!  Never saw him, or heard from him again.


So we decided that was a sign, not to waste our time.    

Nope, Not in a million years would we buy a week at either of those Marriotts.


----------



## ira g (Jan 29, 2007)

*Sorry to hear you are so unhappy*



AmyL4408 said:


> Oh and we did not take a Surf Club presentation tour....
> 
> 
> A man named Fernando called me every day for the first 3 days, asking if we wanted to make an appointment.   When I finally decided we would do it,  he was gone for the rest of the week!  Never saw him, or heard from him again.
> ...



I agree that you shouldn't buy there as it seems that you have a problem with too many jewish people. Do you dislike jewish people, being from Michigan? It seems that you also don't like people from NY. Are you having a bad day or just don't like certain people?


----------



## Retired to Travel (Jan 29, 2007)

We had a great time when were there the previous 2 weeks.  We departed Jan. 19, just as the NY group was arriving.  In prior years we have experienced what you describe.  There is a group who books (and virtually takes over) the entire complex for the 3rd week of January annually.  We now book to avoid that time slot.  Sorry about your timing.


----------



## AmyL4408 (Jan 29, 2007)

ira g said:


> I agree that you shouldn't buy there as it seems that you have a problem with too many jewish people. Do you dislike jewish people, being from Michigan? It seems that you also don't like people from NY. Are you having a bad day or just don't like certain people?





I aplogize if I sounded like I don't like Jewish people.     I really have no dislike of them at all.     I am simply a small town rural person,  who was shocked to see so many in one place.     The only way I could tell, was the little hats they wear.


The New York people just seemed to be very loud.    And the parents visiting the resort, seemed to just let their kids run wherever they wanted!


On Saturday night returning from the Casino at 10pm, there were 4 children all under the age of 10 in the elevator!!   No parents to be seen....




We really did enjoy the Island tremendously!    And the kids seemed to be less irritating after a few days.   

I have an 11 year old myself.   She was not travelling with us this time.    I would never EVER let her run around a hotel!!!   Especially with no adult to look after her.    I would not even want her out at the pool or beach without an adult during the day.


----------



## AmyL4408 (Jan 29, 2007)

Retired to Travel said:


> We had a great time when were there the previous 2 weeks.  We departed Jan. 19, just as the NY group was arriving.  In prior years we have experienced what you describe.  There is a group who books (and virtually takes over) the entire complex for the 3rd week of January annually.  We now book to avoid that time slot.  Sorry about your timing.




Maybe we will try February next time


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jan 29, 2007)

AmyL4408 said:


> I am simply a small town rural person,  who was shocked to see so many in one place.     The only way I could tell, was the little hats they wear.



You might want to be careful.  Some of "them" don't wear the little hats.


----------



## andypoole (Jan 29, 2007)

We left Ocean Club on 12th January so didn't experience what you did. It wouldn't have mattered to us though, that people were from New York or were Jewish.  Matters of geography or faith aren't an issue but behaviour is, and if you experienced bad behaviour then I sympathise with you.

We liked the island but like you, felt the beach/pool area too crowded. Each to their own though.

We did the Surf Club tour - it all worked smoothly and we pocketed the 15,000 points.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 29, 2007)

And to think...I was one of "them" that bothered to answer your PM's and help you. But...since my husband doesn't wear one of those "little hats" you wouldn't have known, so maybe you would have deemed it permissable to correspond.

Sorry if Jewish people and New Yorkers shocked your sensibilities. Glad in that case you don't like the Surf or Ocean Club. Lots of "us" have bought there and in other Marriotts, so maybe you should watch future exchanges :annoyed:


----------



## AmyL4408 (Jan 29, 2007)

Cathy in Boston said:


> You might want to be careful.  Some of "them" don't wear the little hats.




Do I really sound like I don't like Jewish people?  I really apologize if it sounds that way.


Maybe I am not politically correct in my words of "They" or "Them".     But I would use "They" or "Them" in describing any group of people.


But don't worry,  none of the people at the resort were outgoingly friendly at all,  so I had no chance to offend anybody because they never spoke to us.


----------



## AmyL4408 (Jan 29, 2007)

m61376 said:


> And to think...I was one of "them" that bothered to answer your PM's and help you. But...since my husband doesn't wear one of those "little hats" you wouldn't have known, so maybe you would have deemed it permissable to correspond.
> 
> Sorry if Jewish people and New Yorkers shocked your sensibilities. Glad in that case you don't like the Surf or Ocean Club. Lots of "us" have bought there and in other Marriotts, so maybe you should watch future exchanges :annoyed:





I've gone back and read my original post over again.     I never said ONE bad thing about the people!!  I just pointed out that there were mostly New Yorkers, and lots of Jewish people too!!     


I watched a Jewish wedding during our vacation to Sandals in Jamaica, just this December.    Many many people were gathering around watching.    Why? because it was different and interesting.    Does that make all of the watchers bad people?


I'm sorry I offended any of you by even mentioning a religion.    I happen to be Catholic,  and personally would not mind at all that someone noticed.   Or even pointed out that there was a BUNCH OF CATHOLICS.     I am one of those people....       Doesn't offend me at all to be one of "Those" people.



My husband thought maybe it was a particular Jewish Holiday.     Does that make him a bad person too?    No, it just means we have no clue!      If there were a few hundred nuns walking around a resort, wouldn't you wonder?



Honestly this is just pathetic that you have taken my words,  and twisted them in to me disliking a whole group of people.   When I simply was stating what I saw!


----------



## ira g (Jan 29, 2007)

*Unreasonable response*



AmyL4408 said:


> Do I really sound like I don't like Jewish people?  I really apologize if it sounds that way.
> 
> 
> Maybe I am not politically correct in my words of "They" or "Them".     But I would use "They" or "Them" in describing any group of people.
> ...



Amy- I am one of them, i.e. Jewish, which is a faith. I do not wear one of those little hats. I am from NY. To categorize "those" people just shows your intolerance and ignorance and apparently anti- Jewish feelings. Do not include a whole religion because certain individuals are rude and don't keep their children in line. There is no excuse for parents not taking appropriate care of their children. So please get more educated, and no I do not have horns.


----------



## balotich (Jan 29, 2007)

are chinese people ok???   i saw a few chinese people there last year... i just wanted to double check.  they might have lived in chinatown in newyork city...  wow now that sounds like trouble... glad they didnt ruin my vacation


----------



## AmyL4408 (Jan 29, 2007)

Honestly this is really amazing to me....


Does nobody even read what I wrote?    


Oh my!   Look she said the word Jewish!  She must be anti-Jewish for saying that!!!     


Its Pathetic really


----------



## AmyL4408 (Jan 29, 2007)

balotich said:


> are chinese people ok???   i saw a few chinese people there last year... i just wanted to double check.  they might have lived in chinatown in newyork city...  wow now that sounds like trouble... glad they didnt ruin my vacation





Well you just pointed out the Chinese people were there,   therefore you must be a Chinese hater!!

How aweful of you to even notice that there people of different cultures, color, ethnicity!!


----------



## vacationlover2 (Jan 29, 2007)

AmyL4408 said:


> Not so much in love with the Ocean Club or the Surf Club!!
> 
> 
> No offense intended, I have never been to New York, but I think now I might have experienced it.    I think 99% of the guests at the 3 Marriotts were from New York!    Lots of Jewish people too.
> ...


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jan 29, 2007)

Not sure if it's worth the bother, but here goes.

Amy, take a look at your original posts, but with the "Jewish" references replaced with something else.  How do you think it sounds now?

***************

_*No offense intended, I have never been to New York, but I think now I might have experienced it. I think 99% of the guests at the 3 Marriotts were from New York! Lots of Black people too.*_

***************

*I aplogize if I sounded like I don't like Black people. I really have no dislike of them at all. I am simply a small town rural person, who was shocked to see so many in one place. *


----------



## AmyL4408 (Jan 29, 2007)

Cathy in Boston said:


> Not sure if it's worth the bother, but here goes.
> 
> Amy, take a look at your original posts, but with the "Jewish" references replaced with something else.  How do you think it sounds now?
> 
> ...





Okay so now I don't like black people either? :annoyed: 

I apologize for mentioning that there were Jewish people.  I aplogize that there are anti-jewish people in the world.     





I might sound like I'm an un-informed country hick,  but that doesn't mean I hate anyone.     Got it?


----------



## AmyL4408 (Jan 29, 2007)

vacationlover2 said:


> Amy,
> 
> I think the problem is the way you said you were not in love with the Ocean Club or Surf Club because it seemed as though most of the guests were from New York and lots of them were Jewish.
> 
> Maybe you meant you didn't like it there because there were lots of unattended kids running around, but that's not what you said.




Thank you for your reply.

It does make sense, but I guess to me it takes alot of assuming and filling in of opinions to get to that conclusion.   

I think that more of the problem of my view of the Ocean & Surf Clubs is not the people that were visiting,  it is the quantity of people.      I was not expecting to have thousands of people.    The 3 Marriotts are very large, for the small space that they share.

The only "beach" resort that I am used to,  has a mile or more long beach.    People spread out, its quiet.        I have never visited a beach where they stacked people so close together.


I hope that helps, but probably it won't.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 29, 2007)

balotich said:


> are chinese people ok???   i saw a few chinese people there last year... i just wanted to double check.  they might have lived in chinatown in newyork city...  wow now that sounds like trouble... glad they didnt ruin my vacation




I am a Chinese Canadian, not born in Canada but an immigrant for about 20 years.

In my 10 years of so timeshare experience, I have never seen another Chinese timesharer. My ex-girlfriend, a non-Chinese, once asked me it seems timeshare is very "white", which I agree, but skin color won't affect my holiday.

I don't live in Chinatown; so what even if I do.  I am a senior manager with the government and a decent income.  Not all Chinese work in restaurants.


----------



## balotich (Jan 29, 2007)

wow.. i see your home resort is marriotts grande vista...  i would hate to read your review of disney world.  there are people of all races creeds and religions.   it must have been mindblowing for you. i bet you stayed off "its a small world"


----------



## AmyL4408 (Jan 29, 2007)

balotich said:


> wow.. i see your home resort is marriotts grande vista...  i would hate to read your review of disney world.  there are people of all races creeds and religions.   it must have been mindblowing for you. i bet you stayed off "its a small world"




Yep there must have been a few people from New Jersey in Aruba too.....


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jan 29, 2007)

All I can say at this point is "wow."  There are some people out there who really do not have particularly strong reading comprehension skills, and there are people out there who are unable to detect sarcasm/irony.    

Oh, and I am still cracking up over this one:

*i bet you stayed off "its a small world"*   LOL!!!!!


----------



## m61376 (Jan 29, 2007)

The sad thing is someone might read your post and conclude that all people from Michigan are narrow-minded, biased and ignorant small town hicks. I am glad that people generally aren't that stupid. 

Since so many Jewish New Yorkers own Marriott timeshares and you risk having to mingle with them when travelling, perhaps you should rethink where you vacation lest we dare to spoil your trips:whoopie: .


----------



## AmyL4408 (Jan 29, 2007)

m61376 said:


> The sad thing is someone might read your post and conclude that all people from Michigan are narrow-minded, biased and ignorant small town hicks. I am glad that people generally aren't that stupid.
> 
> Since so many Jewish New Yorkers own Marriott timeshares and you risk having to mingle with them when travelling, perhaps you should rethink where you vacation lest we dare to spoil your trips:whoopie: .





Well many people from Michigan are narrow-minded, biased and ignorant small town hicks.     The northern small towns, are very sheltered from the outside.   I would say that 75% or more of my small town will never travel to another country outside of the U.S. other than Canada because it is so close.

But why is it that just because I noticed there were lots of Jewish people, that I am narrow-minded, biased, and ignorant?

Please help me understand why me noticing a group of people,  causes you to think that?

Maybe there are a large percentage of Jewish people in New York?    Not so much here in Michigan.    Where I live there is a large group of german, polish, and french.    Lots of Catholics, and lots of Methodist, and lots of Baptist.    Oh there is a Greek Orthadox church,  and they don't mind people noticing them at all.   They actually have a festival every year to celebrate their heritage!    Imagine that, not feeling outsiders are haters, but welcoming them in.


We sat on the beach every day during our trip.    Laying in the shade.     But not one person ever spoke to us.      We must look mean?    We must look like we are Anti-Jewish?     I don't think that the guests at the Marriotts were unfriendly,  just busy with their own vacations.   Watching after their kids maybe


----------



## vacationlover2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Did you speak to anybody?  I never understand why people will complain that no one spoke to them.    Maybe you should do the speaking up, not expect someone to say something to you first.  I bet if you had, you'd have met a lot of nice people.


----------



## AmyL4408 (Jan 29, 2007)

vacationlover2 said:


> Did you speak to anybody?  I never understand why people will complain that no one spoke to them.    Maybe you should do the speaking up, not expect someone to say something to you first.  I bet if you had, you'd have met a lot of nice people.





Nope I didn't speak to anybody.

I normally am a shy type person,  but if the opportunity arises I will speak to someone.   Met some really nice people in the Airport waiting to return home yesterday.


I think the reason that we did meet anyone,  was it seemed that most everyone was travelling with a group.   They were either with family or friends.    Very few couples without children.     So when you are travelling with a group of people you know,  you are less likely to talk to someone you don't know.


We like Sandals All-inclusives, and meet alot of really nice people.    But they are not travelling with a group usually,  its just 2 people.

Does that make sense?


----------



## DKPerky (Jan 29, 2007)

*Amy*

Amy, may I please give you a bit of advise.  
Just stop posting on this thread and dont look at it anymore ... you only are making it worse.  Just move on.  

I am not Jewish but even I caught an undertone.  Probably not intentional ... but still there.  Do yourself a favor and just quit responding ...


----------



## lweverett (Jan 29, 2007)

Sure are a lot of petty people here.  
I left the Surf Club on the 19th also.  Wednesday the shaded lounges on the beach were still available at 12:30,  on Thusday at 10:00 AM these lounges were all reserved with one towel draped over each three lounges - most still empty at 1:00 PM.  There was no one at the pool at the Ocean Club while the Surf Club pool was at capacity.  While all the lounges at the S/C were taken, there were still empty and unreserved Palapas at the O/C.  Marriott had better do something to spread the people out better or when the rest of the S/C units open up it really will be a nightmare.


----------



## gores95 (Jan 29, 2007)

OK everyone needs to lighten up!  I don't think Amy meant to disparage anyone...sometimes text just comes off as harsh.  I would agree that Aruba attracts MANY from the NE (probably lots of NYers too!) so a bunch of us running around would scare LOTS of midwesterners!!!! 

I do think parents should control their kids regardless of faith, color, etc.

Amy the funniest comment you made in your original post was that you didn't like the beach (you hated sand).   Yet you vacationed on a tropical island????  That's like a person who hates the cold and snow going on a ski vacation.

Next time perhaps Disneyworld or Vegas would be better for ya!  Although a few Jewish New Yorkers have been known to frequent both!!!!!!


----------



## dougef (Jan 29, 2007)

To try to address what I think the OP was trying to get it - had you been reading the Aruba Forums (http://www.aruba-bb.com/) regularly prior to your visit, you may have learned that EVERY YEAR, the last two weeks of January there is a very large group of NY'ers who visit the Aruba Marriott - hotel and the timeshares - and basically take over the place.  They have been described as loud and obnoxious, let their kids run wild doing damage in the public areas etc.  Many have complained to Marriott management to no avail.  Regular Aruba Forum readers know not to ever go the the Marriott property during that time period.  Some have posted that they checked out and went to another hotel because of this.


----------



## Chemee (Jan 29, 2007)

*Yes, A Very Bad Nightmare*



lweverett said:


> Sure are a lot of petty people here.
> I left the Surf Club on the 19th also.  Wednesday the shaded lounges on the beach were still available at 12:30,  on Thusday at 10:00 AM these lounges were all reserved with one towel draped over each three lounges - most still empty at 1:00 PM.  There was no one at the pool at the Ocean Club while the Surf Club pool was at capacity.  While all the lounges at the S/C were taken, there were still empty and unreserved Palapas at the O/C.  *Marriott had better do something to spread the people out better or when the rest of the S/C units open up it really will be a nightmare.*



Will be a nightmare?  It already is a nightmare for this Ocean Club owner.  In fact, it's been a nightmare since I heard the Surf Club was being built.  There is no way such monstrous buildings should have been built.  However, that's Marriott maximizing their $.  It was obvious from the get go that there would not be enough beach for the Surf Club, even with the dock relocation.  Which, in my opinion, was a shallow gesture to convince people to purchase Surf Club units.  All this has done for us is to devalue our Ocean Club timeshare purchase by overcrowding the area .  Going on an overcrowded tropical vacation isn't my idea of fun, but that's what we're going to get thanks to Marriott.  As far as spreading people out, I certainly hope not.  That wouldn't be fair to hotel guests or Ocean Club owners.  These are 3 different resorts with their own property.  Surf Club owners have only Marriott to blame.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm confused, aren't beaches public?  I know in Hawaii the beaches are all public.  While some are used less frequently than others it appears they aren't public but they are.  Even at the Marriott Ko'Olina the beach is public.  I don't like crowded beaches but my friend loves them.  I know, Waikiki Beach is got to be the narrowest beach I've ever seen with a lot of people on it.  I was surprised when I went to Virginia Beach how Wide the beach was compared to Hawaii.  So I'm wondering if most are expecting the type of beach they have at home?  Just a thought....


----------



## Eric (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree, simply pathetic. At least you didn't have it as bad as me when I was there. The resort had lots and lots of short people from Texas. Amy, does that make me a bad person because I noticed ? Don't get me wrong, I don't dislike short people but hell, the kiddie pool was always crowded and my kids were getting upset. Damn short people !! 
^^^^^^^

Honestly this is just pathetic that you have taken my words,  and twisted them in to me disliking a whole group of people.   When I simply was stating what I saw![/QUOTE]


----------



## Dean (Jan 30, 2007)

gores95 said:


> OK everyone needs to lighten up!  I don't think Amy meant to disparage anyone...sometimes text just comes off as harsh.


I agree, give her some leeway.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks to those of you who have asked for the Amy bashing to end. 

I'm closing this thread now.


----------

